# combregar amb rodes de molí



## Azzurra

Hole de nuevo, otra duda (y prometo que será la última... del día  ). En la misma novela he encontrado este dicho -creo- que dice :"combregar amb rodes de molí"... He ipotizado que sea algo come estar loco, como Don Quijote...  Pero me temo que necesito vuestra ayuda... ¡Gracias!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ecco, Azzurra: Combregar.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Azzurra:

El enllaç que ens ha donat la Tradu és perfecte. A més, et poso altre en castellà.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Azzurra

¡Gracias! Estaba totalmente equivocada... Ahora lo veo claro, ¡gracias por los enlaces!


----------



## Azzurra

Antes de liberaros, me surgio otra duda... Entonces, en un molino ¿una _roda_ es sinónimo de una _mola_?  Me parece entender que sí...


----------



## ernest_

No soy experto en molinos, pero en mi opinión la _mola_ es la parte del molino que muele, es como una rueda de piedra que da vueltas sobre otra piedra estática. Pero en esta frase _roda_ creo que se refiere a las aspas del molino y no a la _mola_.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

No pas, Ernest, la roda de molí és la mola.


----------



## ernest_

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> No pas, Ernest, la roda de molí és la mola.



Ah, d'acord... ja he dit que no era un expert en molins


----------

